# Inspired!!



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

So the ultimate winning package i received from Greysmoke inspired me to go on a bombing run, so here they are, duck and cover ladies and gents!!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Fire away!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now this will take some paint off the ceiling--way to go!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh oh!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit the deck.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh oh..


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am not afraid of Empty boxes.........but i am afraid of filled ones.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*very nice. Breakin out the whoopin sticks. I like it*


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

The hills, men, head for the hills!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I like those American Post boxes!! :biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like some major destruction is about to occur.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see who gets them! Warn your mail carriers.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

*runs!*


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

just got back from the Post office, DCN's in hand, they should be landing about wednesday next week!!!
hehehehe, i love this part, the anticipation!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

*points* ha ha !! :biggrin:

.

:huh: *dives for cover*


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:errrr: :huh_oh:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Snatch the lighter from my hand Grasshopper...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go get em!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Snatch the lighter from my hand Grasshopper...


-makes quick movement - unsuccessful-

I have a lot to learn to ever be as good as you GreySmoke!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm gonna go bring the dog inside...


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I'm gonna go bring the dog inside...


:roflmao: Nothing is safe!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Who said bomb shelters were obsolete???


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

WA WA WA What are you gonna do with th th that????:arghhhh:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats what we like to see around here!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Run!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

ha...there just empty..nothing to worry about..or is there?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh no!!! Here we go again!!! RUN!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

fire in the hole


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

EXCELLENT!! Give 'em hell!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> -makes quick movement - unsuccessful-
> 
> I have a lot to learn to ever be as good as you GreySmoke!


Ahh but the teacher that learns from his pupal that is wise.

Ok enough of this ZEN crap. Just have fum!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice......I love watching these things land.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Bombs away. Maybe it'll be really windy and one of the bombs will stray North. :lol:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *very nice. Breakin out the whoopin sticks. I like it*


Something you are familiar with.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tiger on the loose!

:arghhhh::huh_oh:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

One is going North, one is going to the South (The 3rd coast), and the other is staying relatively close to home.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

People, do not let fear rule your life. Stand up and fight back. The only thing we've got to fear is fear..... OK RUN!


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh oh! Someones going down!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

oh the humanity


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

go ahead. i dare ya!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

another fyi, two of them are going to new guys
the other is going to a rival


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. some power there


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cluster bomb!!
scram man!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

RUN for your Lives


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

""ask me the questions, bridgekeeper. I'm not afraid...""


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

One of them hit today, cant wait to see the destruction!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Go Get em!! Thats the spirit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im ready!!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Number 2 hit today!!!!
Number 3 should be hitting tomorrow


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn , my mail doesnt get here til after 3pm ... anticipation is a mofo ...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks as if all three have landed.
One confirmed hit already.
Two unexploded ordinances left to go, hehehehe


----------

